# I want a T but I am scared of spiders!



## SkyDoesMinecraft (Jun 19, 2013)

:welcome:I really want a T so I just need advice I am scared of Spiders! I love
ts they are cute! Do you have like any advice? Will they bite me? I only know most of them ar not venemous but I need advice! I am planning to get 
*Chile Red Rose Tarantula*

So if you could tell me how to handle with those little things it will be appriciated! :lol2:


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

You need to do some research before you get one..


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

way more of above^^^^^^^


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

I only know most of them are not venomous. where did you get that from???????


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

UpLink said:


> You need to do some research before you get one..


I think that's what the OP was hoping to achieve by starting this thread... They're on the quest for information... :2thumb:

I'm also scared of spiders, to an extent that I cannot even begin to describe! But I also want a T! I think they're cute, more like fluffy hamsters than spiders imo! :flrt:

What I was told is that you never have to touch it, during clean outs you just remove the hide, then hold a small plastic box on it's side next to the T and gently use the lid of the plastic box to usher it inside, then pop the lid on! Remove the T inside the little tub to proceed with cleaning. At least that was the advice I was given!

I never actually did get the T, even after all the research and buying the set-up, I just chickened out in the end. Many people have said owning a T has helped them to get over their fears though! So good luck!


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

OP that comment about them not being venomous, rubbish lol

Google search '(name of tarantula you want) care sheet' and you can even find plenty of vids on youtube that will tell you the care and needs of the spider, saves reading lol


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cazzy4 said:


> I think that's what the OP was hoping to achieve by starting this thread... They're on the quest for information... :2thumb:
> 
> I'm also scared of spiders, to an extent that I cannot even begin to describe! But I also want a T! I think they're cute, more like fluffy hamsters than spiders imo! :flrt:
> 
> ...


yes but it takes a second to type the name of the t in and bang loads of info +buy a couple of books and have a good read+whats been said shows no attempt to do sum research


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

Cazzy4 said:


> I think that's what the OP was hoping to achieve by starting this thread... They're on the quest for information... :2thumb:


Yeah generally when you want to get some information on something googling a care sheet is a good place to start, which I think we can all assume has not been the case here. Annnnnnyway.. As above have a look at some care sheets and YouTube vids to get the just of the basic husbandry required before you worry about how best to handle


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

there not a toy ,there is no need to handle


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

I looked up on google for info and I also watched plenty of youtube vids, but I can't tell you how much time and effort that took as I found many sites either contradicted each other or just didn't answer the particular question I had! :bash:

I found asking a keeper straight out to be a far easier, quicker and more enjoyable way of receiving the information I needed. Hence why I try to answer questions if I can, rather than just resorting to the :google: smiley :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

SkyDoesMinecraft said:


> :welcome:I really want a T so I just need advice I am scared of Spiders! I love
> ts they are cute! Do you have like any advice? Will they bite me? I only know most of them ar not venemous but I need advice! I am planning to get
> *Chile Red Rose Tarantula*
> 
> So if you could tell me how to handle with those little things it will be appriciated! :lol2:


All I'm gonna say is if your dead set on this species then great, read up on them until your confident that you can provide the correct care & then get the set up all sorted, chat with a few people who keep this species to find out what they are like - keep in mind that all spiders are different temperament wise, you will get some that will be calm and then others that are the devil incarnate & with a Chile Rose it's likely to be either or. 

Once your ready to actually buy your spider then you have to decide if you want a sling, juvie, sub adult or adult - if you want to see them growing up (these do take ages to grow) then I'd go for either a large grown on sling or juvie.

Many people on here you'll find got into keeping spiders to over come their own fears, so your not alone. 

One last thing, there are many many other spider species to look at, don't limit yourself to reading up about just one species, many will recommend G pulchra due to them having a calm docile nature - my one is anything but calm (think she's broken), New River Rust Rump is another good spider to keep - they can be flicky though but with mine it's only if she's startled, then there's B smithi (Mexican Red Knee) these really are lovely spiders but again temperament wise some can be like chalk and cheese, mine is a little nutter and also flicky sometimes, I could go on about the ones I keep but I'm sure you get the idea that there really are a lot of great Ts to choose from.

Good luck in which ever you decide to pick and have fun learning about them, oh and :welcome:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Get one . I was petrified of them when i got my 1st and it took me hrs to open the box. Luckily i had a few friends to help me and a few days watching it made me realize i was actually more scared of not knowing what it will do than the actual T. 5 years on and i have quite an impressive collection


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> All I'm gonna say is if your dead set on this species then great, read up on them until your confident that you can provide the correct care & then get the set up all sorted, chat with a few people who keep this species to find out what they are like - keep in mind that all spiders are different temperament wise, you will get some that will be calm and then others that are the devil incarnate & with a Chile Rose it's likely to be either or.


not necessarily- with most other t's it's usualy either or, but chile roses can change from day to day like jekyll & hyde. the chile rose that let you pick it up today, may well try to bite your fingers off tomorrow, & vice versa. mine is like that (but more often nasty than nice).


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

bob109 said:


> I only know most of them are not venomous. where did you get that from???????


i'M guessing a stupid pet shop


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

bob109 said:


> I only know most of them are not venomous. where did you get that from???????


you might want to "google" that:whistling2:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

1. Research
2. More research
3. Consider the issue of feeding just one spider if you don't have any other pets that eat bugs (you're going to be buying tubs of crickets etc for the sake of just one or two of them being used)
4. Even more research
5. If you're still dead set on a spider, then my sales pitch in all these type threads if for "Euathlus sp Red" (aka Red Chile Flame etc). They're small so you're not going to be freaked out by a big spider, they're incredibly docile (there's bound to be an exception to the rule somewhere, but I've yet to see or hear of one), they're also very inquisitive and will be out of the box walking up your arm without any pestering or nudging, they rarely ever do anything in a hurry so they're not going to take off at warp speed. The only thing that might un-nerve you with them is how infrequently they eat.


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

*friendly advice *

After reading all of this i would say dont get a chile rose but instead a brachypelma pulchra (brazilian black) this is such a nice peaceful easy to handle t and a great starter t ive had mine for a good year now and shes great. And id also recommend a juvenile to sub adult. just thought id share some advice. Also please do lots of reading up before buying a t. 

for the set up i would recommend a really useful box 9 litres from hobby craft (mine love them) also spider life substrate around an inch (as they like to dig) also a small heat mat tapes to the back of the box. water dish and somewhere for your t to hide (half a plastic plant pot). Feeding mine eat either locusts or crickets.

make sure the substrate is damp but not too damp and spray your t in twice a week (mainly for molting)

when your t is getting ready to molt you will notice the rump getting slightly bald so don't worry if you see this. and when she's very close to the molt she will lay alot of web down almost like a matt and lay on her back (she's not dead lol) she will then start to wriggle until her old skin has been removed (this may take a good few hours maybe even a day) after molting she will be very weak and need a good few day to recover. around a week after the molt she will be fine to feed.

theres just a basic bit of information  hope this helps 

also my girlfriend was scared of spiders and I bought her a t for her bday and it overcome her fear .


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

*just like to add*

when you feel your ready to handle your t first touch her with a paint brush and check her mood if she races off or rears up leave her be if she moves forward very slowly you should be safe to handle her. (Make sure you handle very low down if she drop her from a height she will fall and it could be fatal!!) be warned ts are not always in the same mood they can quickly change and catch you off guard for this reason handling is not something i recommend. but the info above is just a guide handle at your own risk lol.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

chris24352008 said:


> After reading all of this i would say dont get a chile rose but instead a brachypelma pulchra (brazilian black) this is such a nice peaceful easy to handle t and a great starter t ive had mine for a good year now and shes great.


Not all the time, all spiders are different and my G pulchra is anything but peaceful and easy to handle, in fact I think she'd sooner try to kill me then be handled, she's skittish, aggressive, flicky and in general a bad tempered beastie of a spider BUT I still love her to bits.

Just something for the OP to keep in mind, all spiders are different & personally I would not be recommending handling them at all really, unless you know for a fact that the spider in question is docile and calm enough to tolerate being handled & only 1 of mine really fits that, my Chile Gold Burst.


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

*friendly advice *

After reading all of this i would say dont get a chile rose but instead a brachypelma pulchra (brazilian black) this is such a nice peaceful easy to handle t and a great starter t ive had mine for a good year now and shes great. And id also recommend a juvenile to sub adult. just thought id share some advice. Also please do lots of reading up before buying a t. 

for the set up i would recommend a really useful box 9 litres from hobby craft (mine love them) also spider life substrate around an inch (as they like to dig) also a small heat mat tapes to the back of the box. water dish and somewhere for your t to hide (half a plastic plant pot). Feeding mine eat either locusts or crickets.

make sure the substrate is damp but not too damp and spray your t in twice a week (mainly for molting)

when your t is getting ready to molt you will notice the rump getting slightly bald so don't worry if you see this. and when she's very close to the molt she will lay alot of web down almost like a matt and lay on her back (she's not dead lol) she will then start to wriggle until her old skin has been removed (this may take a good few hours maybe even a day) after molting she will be very weak and need a good few day to recover. around a week after the molt she will be fine to feed.

theres just a basic bit of information  hope this helps 

also my girlfriend was scared of spiders and I bought her a t for her bday and it overcome her fear .


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

don't know why it posted twice :s


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I think youve answered your own question there.:2thumb:


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> 1. Research
> 2. More research
> 3. Consider the issue of feeding just one spider if you don't have any other pets that eat bugs (you're going to be buying tubs of crickets etc for the sake of just one or two of them being used)
> 4. Even more research
> 5. If you're still dead set on a spider, then my sales pitch in all these type threads if for "Euathlus sp Red" (aka Red Chile Flame etc). They're small so you're not going to be freaked out by a big spider, they're incredibly docile (there's bound to be an exception to the rule somewhere, but I've yet to see or hear of one), they're also very inquisitive and will be out of the box walking up your arm without any pestering or nudging, they rarely ever do anything in a hurry so they're not going to take off at warp speed. The only thing that might un-nerve you with them is how infrequently they eat.


Definitely agree on the Euathlus sp red. Recently got one myself and it is ridiculously docile, would be an excellent choice to help you get over your fear.


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

ive heard that brachypelma smithi (red knee) is supposed to be docile mine is definately not docile lol.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Personally I've found that every single spider is different. As a general rule of thumb the beginners species are "more" docile, however there are some exceptions to the rule. I've had a few beginner species that put Pokies to shame.

If you are unsure, I'd say your best option is to start with a juvenile or even a spiderling, get used to it as it grows with you and when it does get to a reasonable size you won't be bothered by it.


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

i tell you the worst t i ever bought was a white knee realy amazing looking t but such an anger issue. but like you say all ts are different ive seen people handling an obt before and ive seen some get a bite off a chile rose lol.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Carl6688 said:


> Definitely agree on the Euathlus sp red. Recently got one myself and it is ridiculously docile, would be an excellent choice to help you get over your fear.


I wouldn't recommend a sling though lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

chris24352008 said:


> i tell you the worst t i ever bought was a white knee realy amazing looking t but such an anger issue. but like you say all ts are different ive seen people handling an obt before and ive seen some get a bite off a chile rose lol.


A geniculata are great spiders, I've had mine since a 1cm sling and it's now roughly 4cm leg span, can't wait til it's adult and am hoping it's female.


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> A geniculata are great spiders, I've had mine since a 1cm sling and it's now roughly 4cm leg span, can't wait til it's adult and am hoping it's female.


do you know what im tempted to try another one because they really are a beautiful t.


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

*true spiders*

anyone here own any true spiders?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

chris24352008 said:


> do you know what im tempted to try another one because they really are a beautiful t.


Yeah they are, that's why I picked mine


----------



## nicolevins (Oct 24, 2010)

If you are looking for a rose hair, here is the ONLY care sheet I would recommend reading. 

CARE AND HUSBANDRY OF THE CHILEAN ROSE TARANTULA by the one and only, Stanley A. Schultz, co-writer of the Tarantula Keepers Guide.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am terrified of spiders but have always been fascinated by ts. I got my t, a Chaco Golden Knee, about 3 weeks ago he is about a 2"-3" leg span. I never dreamt I could become so attached to one in such a short space of time. And strangely although I am still scared of normal/house/garden spiders I do now find them interesting, wouldn't want one crawling on me but I have carefully removed baby spiders from places I do not want them and the odd harvest spider has been allowed to go about its business where it was. Do lots of research. I have no intention of handling my t but then that's not advised unless you 100% accept what could happen both to you and the t. I am sure another t will join my family just want to wait for this one to moult first. Good luck


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

know what you mean,morbid fascination. im like that im horrified and intruiged at same time but just couldnt have one in my house no way


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

mrkeda said:


> I wouldn't recommend a sling though lol


I brought mine as a sub adult and it's so small, can't even begin to imagine how tiny the slings must be. I've placed her on a shelf next to my sub adult X. Immanis, the size difference is rather amusing.


----------



## fenhawk1 (Jul 9, 2010)

chris24352008 said:


> anyone here own any true spiders?


I think there used to be people here with phoneutria


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

fenhawk1 said:


> I think there used to be people here with phoneutria


Yh the wandering spiders look pretty cool I'm looking for something a bit bizarre and strange for my collection I've got an Egyptian orb weaver she's great. She's also just made an egg sac for anyone interested here's a vid on her Feeding the Egyptian orb weaver - YouTube


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

chris24352008 said:


> anyone here own any true spiders?


Yes we do


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Yes we do


Awesome what do you own Salina20?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

chris24352008 said:


> Awesome what do you own Salina20?


Eresidae, L.fallax and P. antipodiana atm. Have kept huntsmans, jumping spiders and trapdoors in the past.

Theres some pics on these threads:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/826674-my-tarantula-gallery.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/903569-jumping-spider.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/896333-af-eresus-walckenaeri.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/904660-eresus-sp-hungary.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/904815-eresus-sp-spain.html


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Eresidae, L.fallax and P. antipodiana atm. Have kept huntsmans, jumping spiders and trapdoors in the past.
> 
> Theres some pics on these threads:
> 
> ...


 what type of spider is this AF Eresus walckenaeri? is it from the jumping spider family its awesome. youv'e got a wicked collection there very impressed.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

chris24352008 said:


> what type of spider is this AF Eresus walckenaeri? is it from the jumping spider family its awesome. youv'e got a wicked collection there very impressed.


They are ladybird/ velvet spiders


----------



## chris24352008 (May 13, 2012)

selina20 said:


> They are ladybird/ velvet spiders


awesome id love to own one you know anyone that's selling then? also how big do they get?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

chris24352008 said:


> awesome id love to own one you know anyone that's selling then? also how big do they get?


Martin french bugzuk had Stegodyphus in the other day which are a type of ladybird spider but sold out within a few hrs. They dont come up often and there are only a handful of people with them in the UK. Size is dependant upon species.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cazzy4 said:


> I think that's what the OP was hoping to achieve by starting this thread... They're on the quest for information... :2thumb:
> 
> I'm also scared of spiders, to an extent that I cannot even begin to describe! But I also want a T! I think they're cute, more like fluffy hamsters than spiders imo! :flrt:
> 
> ...


No you don't need to totally remove the tarantula at all.. Just buy 12" tongs and use them to pick bits out.. Such as old food that's not eaten or a moult from the T.. Or put in food.
I can even remove a water bowl by using tongs.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Get one . I was petrified of them when i got my 1st and it took me hrs to open the box. Luckily i had a few friends to help me and a few days watching it made me realize i was actually more scared of not knowing what it will do than the actual T. 5 years on and i have quite an impressive collection


Agree 100% the T makes you relax and they are great to watch


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jb1962 said:


> Agree 100% the T makes you relax and they are great to watch


Especially when they are digging away


----------



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

SkyDoesMinecraft said:


> :welcome:I really want a T so I just need advice I am scared of Spiders! I love
> ts they are cute! Do you have like any advice? Will they bite me? I only know most of them ar not venemous but I need advice! I am planning to get
> *Chile Red Rose Tarantula*
> 
> So if you could tell me how to handle with those little things it will be appriciated! :lol2:


For a start you have got the venom part all wrong, secondly if you really thought they were cute you wouldn't be afraid.

Tarantulas can bite and some species are more aggressive than others, chile rose is one of the least aggressive and a good beginner spider.

If you are that afraid of spiders you shouldn't really handle them, as you put yourself and your spider in danger.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

drcarta said:


> For a start you have got the venom part all wrong, secondly if you really thought they were cute you wouldn't be afraid.
> 
> Tarantulas can bite and some species are more *aggressive* than others, chile rose is one of the least *aggressive* and a good beginner spider.
> 
> If you are that afraid of spiders you shouldn't really handle them, as you put yourself and your spider in danger.


This bit irritates me because they arent aggressive they are defensive. They wont waste their energy threatening you unless they are threatened therefore its a defence strategy.


----------



## drcarta (Jun 24, 2013)

selina20 said:


> This bit irritates me because they arent aggressive they are defensive. They wont waste their energy threatening you unless they are threatened therefore its a defence strategy.


Yeah fair enough, just wording/terminology thats commonly used to describe how likely they are to attack.


----------

